
Announcing RethinkDB 2.3.6: the first release under community governance - TheMissingPiece
https://rethinkdb.com/blog/2.3.6-release/
======
cupcakestand
Just about to decide between Mongo and Rethink. I know HN is not on good terms
with Mongo but I'd like to have insights on...

\- Setup of a replica set: is it easier/faster than with Mongo (which I find
complicated)?

\- Sharding: Easier than with Mongo?

\- Rethink's query language: Is it really better than Mongo's after you used
it for some time?

Happy to hear more insights if you know more noteworthy stuff and please no
bashing of any of them. Just try to make an educated decision.

~~~
brimstedt
Depending on what your goal is: Did you consider elasticsearch?

Reolication/clustering is real easy to set up.

Sharding is easy.

Scaling is easy.

I cant comment on query language vs mongo or rethink, since my experience with
them is too limited.

~~~
gnur
For one thing, it isn't really a database. You can use it as one, but where
elasticsearch shines is mostly write once and read often.

Correctness isn't the primary focus, so unless you are willing to lose some
stuff, don't use elasticsearch as your primary database.

[https://www.elastic.co/blog/found-elasticsearch-as-
nosql](https://www.elastic.co/blog/found-elasticsearch-as-nosql)

------
skrebbel
Anyone got an insight into how well this is going? Compared to when the
company was active, how fast is progress? Would you bet on Rethink in this day
and age?

~~~
jwr
I did bet on it and so far I'm happy as long as it continues to work. Sure, I
would like it to be developed further, but what I have now is great and works
well.

As for progress, it slowed down to non-existent during the handover period,
and now seems to be picking up.

~~~
egeozcan
Great to hear that! Is there any issues close to being show-stoppers or any
"it would have been immensely helpful to have this but I can work around it"
features? Also, what would be the thing that RethinkDB is really good at that
makes you keep using it?

~~~
jwr
I use it for two major reasons:

1\. It's distributed. I can elastically add/remove nodes. I need this not so
much for scalability, as for reliability, and I want to be future-proof.

2\. Changefeeds. Nothing else even comes close, and my entire application is
built around them.

I have no show-stoppers. The thing works. Sure, I'd love to see some things
done differently (ReQL looks nice at a first glance, but has many limitations
in practice, causing code that ends up being quite complex), but overall even
if it were to stay exactly the way it is now, I'd continue using it.

------
tracker1
I'm really happy to see progress again. Hopefully we'll see more... I
appreciate everyone that worked to make this possible.

side note: the node driver in npm still hasn't been re-published with the
license type in the package.json, so doesn't show the license. Only noting as
this can cause issues in some organizations.

